# Sounds like Hardcore[Warning: Hardcore music]



## VengeanceZ (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/253274

Another song I made in 2 hours for practice. I agree the main synth is too repetitive but other varieties didn't fit the rhythm.

Btw, this is my sixth song in FL STUDIO 8.

Rate & Comment <3


----------



## Tigon (Jun 2, 2010)

not bad mate. especially for only your 6th track

tho id call it hardstyle, not hardcore

its not fast enough for hardcore which on its low end is 165, averages 175-180 bpm sometimes reaching 220 (though thats usually on the gabber end of hardcore)


----------



## slw1111 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.


----------

